# Postage profit !!



## schadbone (Sep 10, 2010)

Why is it, that all the T’s I have sent around the US (Priority Mail) have cost around $5.
And yet there are people who want to charge $15 for priority. :barf:

And yes, before you say it, I know there is a difference between Fedex, UPS, and USPS.

But I am talking same for same.

Lets keep it honest !!!! think of all those baby T's wanting to go to new homes, but who can't because of lost sales due to postage rip offs..


----------



## Nicole (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm not sure if you're trolling or serious, but also take into consideration that boxes, foam, containers, packing materials, cold packs, heat packs, labels, etc., all cost money too.

ETA: Although I do agree that $15 seems a little high for Priority.


----------



## schadbone (Sep 10, 2010)

You don't think the average person who has been doing this for a while, does not have all that stuff, recycle !!!!

I have not had to buy one box, and I have 5 sitting under my bench...



Nicole said:


> I'm not sure if you're trolling or serious, but also take into consideration that boxes, foam, containers, packing materials, cold packs, heat packs, labels, etc., all cost money too.
> 
> ETA: Although I do agree that $15 seems a little high for Priority.


----------



## odiakkoh (Sep 10, 2010)

schadbone said:


> You don't think the average person who has been doing this for a while, does not have all that stuff, recycle !!!!
> 
> I have not had to buy one box, and I have 5 sitting under my bench...


I could see that if you're doing an equal amount of buying and selling (or more buying than selling) but aren't some people doing a lot more selling than buying?


----------



## CAK (Sep 10, 2010)

Nicole said:


> I'm not sure if you're trolling or serious, but also take into consideration that boxes, foam, containers, packing materials, cold packs, heat packs, labels, etc., all cost money too.
> 
> ETA: Although I do agree that $15 seems a little high for Priority.


Nicole, I am with you.  Priority typically ran me about 9.50 if I remember and then packing, vials, foam and boxes...


Added:

And driving to the post office...   I would never leave my box at the door for the post man to pick up.


----------



## CAK (Sep 10, 2010)

Another thought...   Charge a bit more for priority to sway people from the NO LAG and get express and a LAG and a bit more tender care for your critters.


I truly have not a single issue paying $15 for priority.


----------



## Kris-wIth-a-K (Sep 10, 2010)

It also depends on the weight and distance of a package.. I can ship a priority package here in fl for about $ and express it for $20... Then again I can priority ship to CA for about $15 and Express ship on averaga about $32...


----------



## Nicole (Sep 10, 2010)

CAK said:


> Nicole, I am with you.  Priority typically ran me about 9.50 if I remember and then packing, vials, foam and boxes...
> 
> 
> Added:
> ...


Yep, there are lots of variables.  Package weight, dimensions, distance shipped, etc, etc.  Although, you can get free Priority shipping boxes from your PO if you can remember to go get them, unlike me


----------



## Fran (Sep 10, 2010)

I dont know how the people packs the stuff, but I never EVER paid less than 10 bucks for priority.
E-V-E-R.

I dont think is a ripp off at all. Dont like it? dont buy it.

Ripp off is the prices of certain dealer....s.


----------



## BrettG (Sep 10, 2010)

CAK said:


> Another thought...   Charge a bit more for priority to sway people from the NO LAG and get express and a LAG and a bit more tender care for your critters.
> 
> 
> I truly have not a single issue paying $15 for priority.


$15 for priority is not that bad.If it includes a foam lined box,and a cool pack,its a great deal IMHO.People need to realize that those items all cost money.When we ship,we use a new box($2),a cold pack(package of 2 for $5),and foam(whole sheet $9)that comes out of OUR pocket to insure critters get there in one piece and happy.If you ship a lot,these items can REALLY add up.That said,that is why we do a "flat rate" when it comes to shipping smaller orders to people.. Priority=12,Express=30.you lose a couple dollars here and there,but gain them back down the road.......Not out to make money,but not out to lose it,either.


----------



## Scorpionking20 (Sep 10, 2010)

I can see where you are coming from.  On trades and other deals I use just newspaper and whatnot, and I can use recyclable materials.  So total shipping for me for a T is $6 or so for priority.  But if you were selling, selling, selling, you have to purchase those supplies, which ups the cost.

When I ship out, I don't have to spend money because I have the supplies here already from previous orders.  But I don't sell a huge inventory, while at the same time not making a lot of orders for myself.

I see where you are coming from though.


----------



## robc (Sep 10, 2010)

Nicole said:


> I'm not sure if you're trolling or serious, but also take into consideration that boxes, foam, containers, packing materials, cold packs, heat packs, labels, etc., all cost money too.
> 
> ETA: Although I do agree that $15 seems a little high for Priority.


Totall agree, I charge 10-12 for priority...come with a cold pack, totally insulated box I hand cut, fragile label (not hand written ones) and also a hard vial.


----------



## Redneck (Sep 10, 2010)

I aint going to read through all the post.. This is my take..

You want to save money on priority? OK.. I can pack the T's in a super small box with the possibility of them getting crushed.. That should save you 5 bucks! *Thumbs up with a big cheesy grin!*

OR.....

I can go and get a box that is apropriate for shipping tarantulas.. Charge you and extra 5 bucks to cover the charge of shipping alone.... That way.. We dont risk the critters life because you wanted to save 5 bucks.. 

Now.. I say this because I had someone complain about my price of priority shipping.. He said.. "Put them in a smaller box.. Its cheaper..."

You know.. The fella is right about one thing.. It is cheaper.. But.. Its also more dangerous... If that dinky little box gets crushed.. The spiders could die! So refused to do what the guy wanted & he refused to buy the critters.. *Shrug* This is not an income for me.. If I am selling something.. Its because I am buying something else that I am more interested in.. Its a hobby.. Buy/Selling/Trading is all apart of this hobby.. 

Now.. Here are why my prices are what they are...

Express.. It cost $25-30 for a package to be shipped.. 90% of the time.. Its $27 & some change.. I only charge $25 to EVERYONE..  That means.. If it cost a few extra bucks.. That comes out of my pocket.. It is never a couple dollars cheaper..

Priority.. It can cost anywhere from $4.90 - $15 for me.... Now.. For $4.90 I am putting the T's into a package that is so small.. There will not be very much cushion for the T.. I wont use it...

Although.. I will say I have lowered my shipping charges.. Due to the new box I found.. It does cost me anywhere from $5-$8 for shipping.. Based on weight.. So most of the time.. It cost me $7.. Then.. If I add the .70 it cost for delivery confirmation number.. It might as well be $8 to cover the shipping fees..... I normally just take the extra out of what the buyer paid for the T's... 

*Edit* I just reread that.. How unfair is that... How unfair is what you ask? This...



> I normally just take the extra out of what the buyer paid for the T's...


----------



## jt39565 (Sep 10, 2010)

Fran said it best.


----------



## robc (Sep 10, 2010)

Fran said:


> I dont know how the people packs the stuff, but I never EVER paid less than 10 bucks for priority.
> E-V-E-R.
> 
> I dont think is a ripp off at all. Dont like it? dont buy it.
> ...


I can testify to frans packing, I have and will continue to buy from him...here is why.

Most use 1/4" Styrofoam, Fran used 3/4" to 1" Styrofoam, the deli was packed full of padding, box had peanuts, and the works in it & the box was not some tiny thing either. The reason it cost you 10.00 Fran is because the packing you pit in your box weighs a lot more!


----------



## Fran (Sep 10, 2010)

robc said:


> I can testify to frans packing, I have and will continue to buy from him...here is why.
> 
> Most use 1/4" Styrofoam, Fran used 3/4" to 1" Styrofoam, the deli was packed full of padding, box had peanuts, and the works in it & the box was not some tiny thing either. The reason it cost you 10.00 Fran is because the packing you pit in your box weighs a lot more!


True and thanks, but thats how we want to pack, right? 

I mean I dont understand how people complains for $5-6 dollars when first, you are shipping an animal and 2nd you are spending 100+ dollars on it.

I mean...Many MANY times I have offered extra money to go the extra mile on the packing.Im sure you, Rob, as well as many have done so too.
 Im not rich, I just have commons sense...you know?




As a seller, almost  EVERYTIME go the extra mile at my cost. I have bumped to Express at my cost like 100 times just because if the buyer is cheap my tarantula is not gonna pay for it.


----------



## groovyspider (Sep 10, 2010)

schadbone said:


> You don't think the average person who has been doing this for a while, does not have all that stuff, recycle !!!!
> 
> I have not had to buy one box, and I have 5 sitting under my bench...


ok do you ship probably close to 50+ boxes a week or 2 like some of the online sellers


----------



## malevolentrobot (Sep 10, 2010)

yes, its a conspiracy against you. everyone out there is really just trying to make a quick buck off of your ignorance :wall:

seriously, this is kind of insulting. who wouldn't rather pay a few dollars to have their Ts shipped and have more confidence that they are alive when they get there? i know even with the most meager orders i've made the extra $15 was no sweat since i actually, you know, care about their safety in transit.


----------



## robbie (Sep 10, 2010)

I personally like to have that warm fuzzy feeling knowing that my T's will arrive alive.  I don't mind paying $15 for shipping (and I am somewhat of a cheap person) but to off set the shipping cost just order several T's at one time  thats my method.

P.S. I only order priority when weather conditions are moderate, other wise it is upped to overnight.


----------



## BrettG (Sep 10, 2010)

robbie said:


> I personally like to have that warm fuzzy feeling knowing that my T's will arrive alive.  I don't mind paying $15 for shipping (and I am somewhat of a cheap person) but to off set the shipping cost just order several T's at one time  thats my method.
> 
> P.S. I only order priority when weather conditions are moderate, other wise it is upped to overnight.


Exactly!And to those of you that want me to ship from ARIZONA IN THE SUMMMER,PRIORITY,the answer is still NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (Sep 10, 2010)

*Money lost on postage.*

I charge $15 for priority and $30 for overnight. now knowing that USPS can suck sometimes and it will still take 2-3 days to get a package from me to say...Tommy, i pack super well, most of my reviews will state that. becuz i pack well and guarantee my T's will show up in good condition i usually lose money on postage. the last few times ive shipped ive charged $30 for ONLAG and ended up spending $33 plus the drive to the post office. 

So to the OP it goes both ways...sometimes people save money becuz they are just really good at what their doing and they can package things cheap.  For others like Fran and I we take a more "overkill" approach so that way we can MAKE SURE you get exactly what you paid for and we dont lose our reputation. if you see enough crappy reviews on someone saying "packaging was poorly done and T's were dead" you arent going to order from that person. but when u consistently see "He packed the _________ perfect, I couldn't find a single flaw in his packing job." that gives u a solid feeling knowing that your animal will show up intact even if the person sending it lost a few dollars in the transaction.


----------



## bioshock (Sep 10, 2010)

Well the reason some people charge 10-15 or whatever is because they want to make a little money off the spider and basically if they didnt charge for shipping it would come out of their pockets. At least this is what im thinking could be totally wrong though.. Shipping depends on how much the package ways and how big it is and where its going. Seems like every year its going up but its for the best imo.


----------



## flamesbane (Sep 10, 2010)

Box = $0.00 (USPS gives free priority boxes that can also be used for express, all you have to do is ask)
Foam = >$1.50 (buy a sheet and cut it down)
Heat/Cool Pack = $1-2
Delicup Vial = $0.25
Packing Materials = $0-2
Total "Box Charge" = $2.75 - $5.75 (much less if you reuse materials or ship in good weather )

Cost of Shipping to most areas for a package smaller than 12x12x12 and weighing less than 1.5 pounds = $5-7 for priority $25-27 for express

Total Cost = $7.75 - $12.75 for priority $27.75 - $32.75


Giving your buyer free shipping because they ordered 100+ dollars in tarantulas = happy repeat costumer. 

Charging more than the actual cost of shipping = lame.


----------



## Fran (Sep 10, 2010)

flamesbane said:


> Box = $0.00 (USPS gives free priority boxes that can also be used for express, all you have to do is ask)
> Foam = >$1.50 (buy a sheet and cut it down)
> Heat/Cool Pack = $1-2
> Delicup Vial = $0.25
> ...



I think thats an absurd, no offense.

1st, what you pay for materials in Iowa doesnt cost the same of what you pay in New York or California.
2nd,you cant tell me what to chargue for MY shipping.
If I see a $45 shipping price  for a USPS small box, then I might say something.
But if you dont like it, just dont buy it.


----------



## flamesbane (Sep 10, 2010)

Fran said:


> I think thats an absurd, no offense.


Really? Offensive you say? 



Fran said:


> 1st, what you pay for materials in Iowa doesnt cost the same of what you pay in New York or California.


Notice that there is a 100% spread on most of the materials. If you are paying more that's no one's fault but your own. Heat/cold packs, delicups/vials, and even packing materials can all be ordered online. Just because you CHOOSE to pay more, doesn't mean you should get upset when others are doing it for less. 



Fran said:


> 2nd,you cant tell me what to chargue for MY shipping.


Good thing I didn't then right? No one can tell you what to charge, however overcharging for profit is wrong. Hence, don't charge more than the actual cost of shipping. 



Fran said:


> If I see a $45 shipping price  for a USPS small box, then I might say something.
> But if you dont like it, just dont buy it.


Box size only has a very small affect on packing. The crush weight of the box is what matters. You can get a huge box made of thin cardboard and you've gained nothing.

Nothing in my post was aimed at you.


Added by Edit:

Fran I just looked up your forsale ads, you charge $10 for priority and $28 for express, which is almost EXACTLY in the middle of the totals I calculated in my post.


----------



## schadbone (Sep 10, 2010)

*Thank you, yes !!!*

At last, thank you !!
Charging more than the actual cost of shipping = lame.[/QUOTE]

That is my point....

And as far as" *if you don't like it don't buy*"

It is that type of attitude that allowed death camps to be set up, that type of attitude that allows discrimination against people because of their color or religion..

Charge what you want for the tarantula,  a $100,000, I don’t care, that is up to the buyer.

But don’t make money of the postage, I make $8.50 an hr, when you charge $15 instead of $5, you are taking an hour of my life.




flamesbane said:


> Box = $0.00 (USPS gives free priority boxes that can also be used for express, all you have to do is ask)
> Foam = >$1.50 (buy a sheet and cut it down)
> Heat/Cool Pack = $1-2
> Delicup Vial = $0.25
> ...


----------



## redrumpslump (Sep 10, 2010)

Are you really comparing posting prices to death camps and discrimination?? If you don't wanna pay it then don't, but don't cone on here crying that you had a DOA cus you opted to be cheap.

Matt


----------



## BrettG (Sep 10, 2010)

Those of you that ship priority for 5-7 dollars are the exception,,not the rule,lets remember that as well..When I shipped to Cali,which is riiiiiight next to me,it was $9. That"s only 300 miles.......And honestly,to ME,if someone I ship to gripes over a dollar fifty,they can buy elsewhere.I have better things to do than listen to nitpickers(shrugs)


----------



## schadbone (Sep 10, 2010)

You missed the point with you conspiracy theory stuff.:?

Priority or overnight, both good, both up to the buyer and or seller and the temperature.

But either way you should only pay the cost price for that service, and not a few dollars more on top.


Question:  Why do some of the replies get so upset, if you are doing the right thing, and only you know that. :liar:

Then this is only a general discussion;
Makes me think they are guilty consciences out there. 




malevolentrobot said:


> yes, its a conspiracy against you. everyone out there is really just trying to make a quick buck off of your ignorance :wall:
> 
> seriously, this is kind of insulting. who wouldn't rather pay a few dollars to have their Ts shipped and have more confidence that they are alive when they get there? i know even with the most meager orders i've made the extra $15 was no sweat since i actually, you know, care about their safety in transit.


----------



## CAK (Sep 10, 2010)

Another BLOWN thread!  I'm out!


----------



## schadbone (Sep 10, 2010)

Hey Matt,
To often I have seen people say if you don’t like it, don’t buy it.
Or
Don’t get involved
Or 
Don’t help that person we don’t know them

Etc etc etc

I have seen people die because of that attitude.

Small or big, if we all do the right thing, the place would be a lot better.




redrumpslump said:


> Are you really comparing posting prices to death camps and discrimination?? If you don't wanna pay it then don't, but don't cone on here crying that you had a DOA cus you opted to be cheap.
> 
> Matt


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Sep 10, 2010)

Which is more fair and which would you rather see?

$10 sling + $10 for shipping or $13 sling + $7 for shipping?

And, if you really want to get into ethics...

Say you paid $145/ea for two P. metallica slings 2 years ago when T.com had them at that price.  You raise them up for 2 years feeding them roaches that breed themselves.  One ends up being a MM and the other a female so you breed them and get a sac of 100.  Now, the only actual money you paid for the spiders and upkeep is $290.  So, by your logic, why aren't we seeing $2.90 P. metallica's?  Maybe you should complain about the high prices of T's too.


----------



## redrumpslump (Sep 10, 2010)

What does that have to do with paying $5 more bucks on shipping then you think you should? If you can't pay the extra money you probably shouldn't but the animal.


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Sep 10, 2010)

Hehe or get this.  What if you had, I don't know, P. pederseni slings for sale a few weeks ago for $22/ea.  You sold a bunch off to various people, then when you're still stuck with a bunch, you drop the price down to $10.  Is this fair?  The previous purchasers were screwed out of $12 a sling.  Maybe they should complain too and ask for a refund of the difference.


----------



## malevolentrobot (Sep 10, 2010)

schadbone said:


> You missed the point with you conspiracy theory stuff.:?
> 
> Priority or overnight, both good, both up to the buyer and or seller and the temperature.
> 
> ...


your sarcasm detector is obviously broken, dude. 

also, it's not a "few more dollars on the top", it's reassurance you get what you wanted when you wanted and limiting DOAs.

i'm not upset or guilty, i've only bought Ts never sold them myself. i just think your viewpoint on this is kind of ridiculous and insulting to sellers who have fair prices and awesome packing.


----------



## redrumpslump (Sep 10, 2010)

I don't understand why this is such a big deal. People are taking pretty signficant risk shipping usps. You shoud be happy with that cus fedex is way more


----------



## codykrr (Sep 10, 2010)

ready ship box 8x8x8= $2.00

1/2 foam 4'x8'(the good stuff-the pink kind)  13.50

heat or cold pack. 1.50 for heat- 1.25 for cold

shipping - usually around 9.50 for me

deli cups(depends on what brand you use)- $5 for 20

gas- around here 2.75 a gallon.

I charge 12 bucks for priority. and many times I have had to pay out of my own pocket to cover the cost.

Also I have made the mistake and grabbed a flat rate had my wife send it and the charged her 14 bucks.

When you start shipping slings...you will understand. especially in the dead of winter or mid summer.  things add up. the buyer pays for it.  

express just became available in my area not long ago.  I charge $27 for the service. knowing It actually will cost 30.

so quit whining.


----------



## redrumpslump (Sep 10, 2010)

Cody hit right on the nose with that. Good post.

Matt


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Sep 10, 2010)

Dude, I just got this awesome idea on how to save you a bunch of money on shipping and ensure you never get screwed over again...

Drive to the dealer's house and get it yourself!  Man, why didn't I think of this before?!  I'm a freakin' genius!


----------



## Fran (Sep 10, 2010)

flamesbane said:


> Really? Offensive you say?
> 
> 
> Notice that there is a 100% spread on most of the materials. If you are paying more that's no one's fault but your own. Heat/cold packs, delicups/vials, and even packing materials can all be ordered online. Just because you CHOOSE to pay more, doesn't mean you should get upset when others are doing it for less. .


MISSED my point. By far.

1st: Im not saying someone is guilty NEITHER IM GETTING UPSET WHEN OTHERS DO IT FOR LESS. I DONT GIVE A DARN.

Im just saying that is RIDICULOUS to put a flat prices on materials. There are HUNDREDS of posible variables.

What if you live in the bunnies and have to drive far to get the materials.?

What if you dont sell often and you dont want to order online.?

What if my shipping is simply better than yours, therefore, heavier?

Get it?




flamesbane said:


> Good thing I didn't then right? No one can tell you what to charge, however overcharging for profit is wrong. Hence, don't charge more than the actual cost of shipping.
> 
> .


Same as above.

Man...Just because I stated my opinion on your previous post Im not trying to offend you or attack you. What are we 10?


----------



## rbailey1010 (Sep 10, 2010)

There is a reason some of the sellers get return business regardless of their reasonable shipping costs.....they provide outstanding service, quality livestock and packing......they sell value and value is what sells.....

Either way these guys cant win sometimes, they either charge too much or if they dont charge enough, use less packing materials and the T dies, then its their fault too....

Take your chances, I'll stick with the proven, trust worthy people who have been doing it forever, and their reputation is an example that the prices are just

Case closed.....


----------



## Draychen (Sep 10, 2010)

Fran said:


> What if you live in the bunnies and have to drive far to get the materials.?



Sorry, that had me rolling, Fran  I spit water all over my keyboard.. If you live in the bunnies, I feel sorry for those little critters. You're a big dude, how'd you fit in there? They've got it all wrong, we shouldn't be killing rabbits for their lucky feet.. we should be killing them to remove their lucky Fran!

(And no, Fran, I'm not poking fun at you. Spell checker can sometimes be counter-productive.. especially when it doesn't recognize the word. I just had to comment  you made my day)


----------



## flamesbane (Sep 10, 2010)

Fran said:


> What if you live in the bunnies and have to drive far to get the materials.?
> 
> What if you dont sell often and you dont want to order online.?


I never said in my post you shouldn't charge what shipping costs, I actually said:


flamesbane said:


> Charging more than the actual cost of shipping = lame.


Did you misread? Box, packing, ect, are actual cost of shipping. Charging more so you can put money in your pocket is wrong, and most people here thankfully don't do that. However some do.



Fran said:


> What if my shipping is simply *better than yours, therefore, heavier?*
> 
> Get it?


Because if it is heavy it's packed right? That doesn't make any sense at all. 



Fran said:


> Man...Just because *I stated my opinion* on your previous post Im not trying to offend you or attack you. What are we 10?


No, you said my post was offensive and said I:


Fran said:


> cant tell me what to chargue for MY shipping.


and that if I didn't like it 





Fran said:


> just dont buy it.


In all seriousness, I never said what I figured up was a "flat rate" those were round numbers, however saying they cost much more is false. There aren't "100's of variables". It all boils down to shipping cost + packing cost.
Your shipping numbers (as I added by edit) fit the numbers I put at the end of my post fine.


----------



## Fran (Sep 10, 2010)

Draychen said:


> Sorry, that had me rolling, Fran  I spit water all over my keyboard.. If you live in the bunnies, I feel sorry for those little critters. You're a big dude, how'd you fit in there? They've got it all wrong, we shouldn't be killing rabbits for their lucky feet.. we should be killing them to remove their lucky Fran!
> 
> (And no, Fran, I'm not poking fun at you. Spell checker can sometimes be counter-productive.. especially when it doesn't recognize the word. I just had to comment  you made my day)



Lol, now that I read it that way, I laughed too  

Freaking foreign people


----------



## Fran (Sep 10, 2010)

flamesbane said:


> I never said in my post you shouldn't charge what shipping costs, I actually said:
> 
> 
> Did you misread? Box, packing, ect, are actual cost of shipping. Charging more so you can put money in your pocket is wrong, and most people here thankfully don't do that. However some do.
> ...




I still dont quite get what you are trying to say here.


All im saying is that I never EVER pay less than 10 or 12 bucks for shipping.EVER.
Im saying that $5 for priority is a lie (unless your shipping is  very VERY poor), and for someone to chargue $15 ...I dont see the problem.

If I ever ask someone to give me $15 for priority (normally I just dont give the option) and the buyer says something, I wont sell him my tarantula.Period.

And yess, if you take the time on a sturdy box, it will be heavier.


----------



## malevolentrobot (Sep 10, 2010)

Fran said:


> Lol, now that I read it that way, I laughed too
> 
> Freaking foreign people


the bunnies...

fran, you totally just made my day


----------



## schadbone (Sep 10, 2010)

*Time to let it Go !!!*

Boy has this got out of hand !!

Let me be real clear for the sake to those who just look for any opportunity to have a dig or make a snide remark, caring very little for the actual topic.

If it cost a person ( seller)* $X*  to box and send a T, then charge *$X*
Be it priority or overnight.

Where I have issue, is when it cost *$X* and they charge *$X* plus say $5

At no time did I say a person could not charge what it cost to send the tarantula.

So if you still a problem with my topic, then you simple feel it is OK for a person to add $$$ to the postage & packing for their own profit.

I don’t feel they was any “crying or my sarcasm detector is obviously broken”
For those people who had to make it personal…

This topic was not aimed at anyone at all.

_*And on a personal note to Fran*_, Although I have not bought anything from you, your emails and help have always been of a high standard and I hope you did not take offence at this topic.


----------



## AprilH (Sep 10, 2010)

schadbone said:


> And as far as" *if you don't like it don't buy*"
> 
> It is that type of attitude that allowed death camps to be set up, that type of attitude that allows discrimination against people because of their color or religion..
> 
> ...



What about the time it takes for the shipper to put together the materials and package the tarantula? If they charge exactly what the cost of the postage is, then by your reasoning, you are also taking time off their lives... 

Almost every company you buy from online charges shipping AND HANDLING. That covers the time, materials, etc. You didn't take that into account at all.


----------



## robc (Sep 10, 2010)

schadbone said:


> you are taking an hour of my life.


No offense, but you have wasted a hour of your life complaining on this thread don't you think?:?


----------



## thebugfreak (Sep 10, 2010)

i ship spiders sometimes and some people have asked for priority shipping before, and it sometimes really costs me 14.95 or 15.60. most of the time, it is around $10-15. and it matters on the weight of the box as well as the distance. and if you include the cost of buying the box, getting a styrofoam insulator, a heat/cold pack when necessary, a container for it, and other packaging material, over the long run, the prices start to really weigh in. 

and i dont really think its right to say "postage rip offs" because priority really costs me that much not including the box and other shipping materials (although i dont really like to ship priority and i rarely shipped priority) and whenever i sell Ts and other inverts, getting profit from shipping is never my intention.


----------



## schadbone (Sep 10, 2010)

Dude, it is my day off, and I was feeding my tarantulas while sitting here, trust me, the hr was spent on them not this..
oh, and I was not complaining..



robc said:


> No offense, but you have wasted a hour of your life complaining on this thread don't you think?:?


----------



## robc (Sep 10, 2010)

schadbone said:


> Dude, it is my day off, and I was feeding my tarantulas while sitting here, trust me, the hr was spent on them not this..
> oh, and I was not compaining..


I know you were not compaining...you are complaining, it is just not worth it to me to complain about 2.00 or 3.00 or whatever, life is just to short.


----------



## Sleazoid (Sep 10, 2010)

robc said:


> I know you were not compaining...you are complaining, *it is just not worth it to me to complain about 2.00 or 3.00 or whatever*, life is just to short.


This is coming from someone who I would think has a really great job. Oh and if you are going to correct someone on spelling maybe you should be correct in your own, it would be "too short".


----------



## robc (Sep 10, 2010)

Chocoboizm said:


> This is coming from someone who I would think has a really great job. Oh and if you are going to correct someone on spelling maybe you should be correct in your own, it would be "too short".


Same to you LOL!! Correct in your post should be "correcting" and "in" should be removed.


----------



## Sleazoid (Sep 10, 2010)

robc said:


> Same to you LOL!! Correct in your post should be "correcting" and "in" should be removed.


Mine is correct, if you fail to see that then I am sorry. I was just explaining to you that you shouldn't do that if you cannot do it yourself. Of course your suggestion would be acceptable as well. I do know that "LOL" and putting numbers instead of writing them out is not correct.


----------



## B8709 (Sep 10, 2010)

What do you people think this is? Elementary school? This is arachnoboards. Spider stuff...not grammar stuff. Stay on topic.


----------



## redrumpslump (Sep 10, 2010)

Here we go....why does every arguement end in propel attacking each others spelling or grammar? I'm pretty sure Rob was just joking around bout the complaining misspelling. Stop tryin to be a troll choco. 
Basically if you don't like the price on shipping buy from someone else. Sounds pretty simple. 

Matt


----------



## Skullptor (Sep 10, 2010)

I ship everyday with my business. I know the costs. Some can talk about how great their packaging is...but only the young and dumb would buy that! 

I feel if I don't like the shipping charge...I buy from someone else. Unless you can crap a new species, there is always another person to buy from.


----------



## Sleazoid (Sep 10, 2010)

Here come the fanboys. 

Forget it, I am done.

EDIT: Why is everyone using the term troll lately? Hardly anyone ever uses it correctly on here, so please just stop.


----------



## NikiP (Sep 10, 2010)

Although this may have been mentioned since I didn't read page 2...

Sometimes I pay X for shipping, then I see the seller only paid Y.

I don't know about everyone else here, but I almost always buy from someone that I know gives out freebies. Depending on the sale, it might even be a really nice freebie or several almost unsellable common freebies. I'm sure every can agree that freebies are cool.

So I don't worry about the difference between X & Y because usually I get an additional T that probably costs more a couple of bucks.

Sometimes I don't get a freebie. I do shop around quit a bit & wait on buying a species I want until I can get what I feel is a super awesome deal. Usually the deals I get are awesome enough that I could care less about the difference between X & Y or getting a freebie, I just care that I got the deal first 

And that's my take


----------



## codykrr (Sep 10, 2010)

NikiP said:


> Although this may have been mentioned since I didn't read page 2...
> 
> Sometimes I pay X for shipping, then I see the seller only paid Y.
> 
> ...


This is what I was talking about.  Depending on weight, the price "I" pay for the actual SHIPPING part may be 9.50 to 10 bucks.  But, I charge 12 because of GAS, FOAM,DELI CUPS HEAT AND OR COLD PACKS.  That is where the 2 extra bucks goes.  this helps cover cost of my prices.  I have to drive 32 miles to get the foam sheet.  6 miles to get tape, deli cups, newspaper..ect. then another 7 or so to drop it off at the post office.  Thats money out of my pocket.  

Hope that makes sense.  that is a very small price(2.00 bucks) to ensure if you want priority, it makes it alive, and not on my expense. whether that be reputation or LAG(which I sometimes offered with priority.)  

Oh and choco.  I am on unemployment. I get 210 bucks a week before the haul out 34 bucks in taxes.   so I dont want to hear about being broke bud.  Its 2.00 dollars!


----------



## Sleazoid (Sep 10, 2010)

codykrr said:


> Oh and choco.  I am on unemployment. I get 210 bucks a week before the haul out 34 bucks in taxes.   so I dont want to hear about being broke bud.  Its 2.00 dollars!


I am no where near broke myself. I was just saying people with a pretty good bit of money shouldn't say certain amounts are nothing to get mad about. I understand this whole thing about two dollars is silly.


----------



## hassman789 (Sep 10, 2010)

Wellllllllll, if your so upset about the charges for GOOD shipping, why don't you just ask them to put the spider in the box with none of the stuff that will protect it from the elements of shipping!? I'm sure it will be worth it!


----------



## AzJohn (Sep 10, 2010)

When I purchase inverts I'm buying the invert not the shipping. I save up and buy several things at once. What I pay for shipping is around 10-15% of the total cost, not a big deal when I know that I'm getting things fast and healthy. Buying many things from one person is way better than getting one thing at a time. Save your money for a large order it's cheaper in the long run.



John


PS I charge $10 priority $25 express. I lose money nearly every time I ship.


----------



## robc (Sep 10, 2010)

Chocoboizm said:


> Mine is correct, if you fail to see that then I am sorry. I was just explaining to you that you shouldn't do that if you cannot do it yourself. Of course your suggestion would be acceptable as well. I do know that "LOL" and putting numbers instead of writing them out is not correct.


:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap: Ok, now let's move on.


----------



## Widdle (Sep 10, 2010)

Anyone ever get taxed on a purchase?  Oops, did I just open a new can of worms? :wall:  Bad Widdle, go in timeout!


----------



## robc (Sep 10, 2010)

I guess certain people would also complain about the Paypal fees?


----------



## Only Exotics (Sep 10, 2010)

Can't forget about Paypal fees, even if you make a buck or 2 on shipping here & there it all evens out in the long run. I don't think most of us are making anything on USPS shipping unless someone is charging outrageous prices.


----------



## robc (Sep 10, 2010)

Only Exotics said:


> Can't forget about Paypal fees, even if you make a buck or 2 on shipping here & there it all evens out in the long run. I don't think most of us are making anything on USPS shipping unless someone is charging outrageous prices.


I agree Ron, I know I am not at all LOL!!


----------



## Fran (Sep 10, 2010)

Skullptor said:


> Some can talk about how great their packaging is...but only the young and dumb would buy that!


Are you serious? That is almost funny man.

From shipping jobs to shipping jobs...There is a *HUGE* diference.


----------



## Skullptor (Sep 10, 2010)

Fran said:


> Are you serious? That is almost funny man.
> 
> From shipping jobs to shipping jobs...There is a *HUGE* diference.


It is almost bunny...I mean funny. 

There is a huge difference in shipping one thing to another. My point is, if someone is trying to tell me how great their packaging is, and warrants some extra cash for it...When my own experience is T's aren't even close to the hardest thing I've shipped...I just have to laugh. 

Everyone has their own way of doing things...I know.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Sep 10, 2010)

The saying "you get what you pay for" very much applies here. 

As many have already said, I would rather pay 15 bucks and get a live spider, that I've paid good money for. Put it like this; if you pack cheaply, you are at a much higher risk of killing a live animal, and also lose the money you paid for it. 

Also mate, just a friendly tip, you probably shouldn't post about your skimping in a place like this, it'll spread like wildfire and you'll never sell a spider again. No one wants to risk it. No one that actually cares, anyway. You might get another skimper such as yourself, that would rather risk losing a total of 50 bucks, than to pay those horrible 15 bucks for shipping! Imagine the shame of it!


----------



## codykrr (Sep 10, 2010)

you know for PP fees there is a "gift" option that takes no money...


----------



## AbraCadaver (Sep 10, 2010)

Maybe this rip-off could be solved if all breeders start  demanding rent and foodmoney from their T's.. I mean, it's the T's that are moving, they should pay for the flight themselves, after all. And all that styrofoam and stuff.. Let 'em pay if they wanna fly first class!


----------



## Scoolman (Sep 10, 2010)

*Really??!!*

Wow! I can not believe that there is a debate over the life of a beautiful creature and a couple extra bucks. I would understand if there were an exponential difference between the actual cost and the sellers cost. We are talking about a living creature, I would think the tarantulas life and well being were above this petty debate.
If this were truly about price gouging in shipping I would understand. As of yet, I have not encountered anyone being unreasonable about shipping; though I am sure there are some out there, somewhere. 

For me the life of the tarantula being shipped comes first whether I am buying or selling.
I never use USPS Priority. I will only ship Express or FedEx overnight, buying or shipping. I received a group of spiderlings Priority once, and they took 5 days to arrive. Thankfully they were well packaged and they survived.
I have only sold and shipped a few Ts. My packing costs about $5. My packaging comes out to about 1.5-2lbs. I round the shipping price up the next whole dollar about $27 USPS and $43 FedEx. I also paid about $2 in PayPal fees for each sale. By the time I am done I have lost about $6.50.
I do this because the life of this being is far more important to me than the money. If I did charge more foe shipping it would be for no more than was needed to recoup the packaging cost. So I guess if a person is unwilling to pay a higher price for Express or Overnight and the couple extra dollars to cover packaging costs, then clearly that is not the type of person I would want to entrust with the care of one of my tarantulas.
Just my two cents.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Sep 10, 2010)

Scoolman said:


> Just my two cents.


Watch it! Someone might try to steal those!







Yeah, I'm done now...


----------



## Scoolman (Sep 10, 2010)

AbraCadaver said:


> Watch it! Someone might try to steal those!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You're right, I better put them back in my pocket.


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (Sep 11, 2010)

does anyone know the name of the forum where the stupid crap like this doesnt happen? BTW based on Cody, and RobC, and Fran, as well as myself, we pack pretty hardy and that costs money. perhaps some of you hot shots out there who have NEVER ONCE had a single DOA or poor packing review might wanna chime in with a video blog on how to keep shipping costs below $15/$30 and not have a single DOA. and im not talking those who have shipped 2-5 packages and think they have a good method, im talking people who sent 200+ packages and not once has there been a single complaint, problem or refund issued, and im talking both priority AND overnight. PLEASE by all means, chime in or shut up already.

ps - 





Skullptor said:


> I ship everyday with my business. I know the costs. Some can talk about how great their packaging is...but only the young and dumb would buy that!


do a piss poor pack job, pack up a spider that you'd hate to get bad news about and send it to me, send it express. Ill pack up one of my slings and ill send it to you with my packing job, but ill send priority, which by standards of weight should be about the same. whoever's shows up DOA will have to pay for the other guys packing plus lose the money they put into their own pack job. i can guarantee that shipping a live animal with time and care for the packing job DOES make the difference between a satisfied - repeat customer and an irritated customer with a dead spider on their hands wondering why the jerk they ordered from would do such a thing to an animal. even when ive gotten a perfectly healthy spider and the packing is poor, i make note of it for the next time i go to order.


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (Sep 11, 2010)

Scoolman said:


> I never use USPS Priority. I will only ship Express or FedEx overnight, buying or shipping. I received a group of spiderlings Priority once, and they took 5 days to arrive. *Thankfully they were well packaged and they survived.*


Thank you for proving a valid point is all im going to say.


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Sep 11, 2010)

rustym3talh3ad said:


> does anyone know the name of the forum where the stupid crap like this doesnt happen? BTW based on Cody, and RobC, and Fran, as well as myself, we pack pretty hardy and that costs money. perhaps some of you hot shots out there who have NEVER ONCE had a single DOA or poor packing review might wanna chime in with a video blog on how to keep shipping costs below $15/$30 and not have a single DOA. and im not talking those who have shipped 2-5 packages and think they have a good method, im talking people who sent 200+ packages and not once has there been a single complaint, problem or refund issued, and im talking both priority AND overnight. PLEASE by all means, chime in or shut up already.


I believe Ryan (Talkenlate04) has a video out there or at least a thread on how to pack slings in straws and send them in padded envelopes.  I'm pretty sure he's never had a DOA shipping with that method.


----------



## NikiP (Sep 11, 2010)

Packing can make all the difference.

Someone sent me a package several months ago that was awesome, minus one fairly major detail. Had the rest of the packing been sub par, one of the tarantulas definitely would have died. The box had newspaper & styrofoam, but there was a mistake made with the deli cups the two larger Ts were sent in. The package also had been seriously squished in transit. 

I found one of my tarantulas sitting on top of the newspaper when I unpacked my box resembling a football   Thinner styrofoam or less newspaper would have resulted in multiple dead Ts i'm sure.


----------



## Redneck (Sep 11, 2010)

Scoolman said:


> I received a group of spiderlings Priority once, and they took 5 days to arrive. Thankfully they were well packaged and they survived.


That package had us both sweating.. Huh?


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (Sep 11, 2010)

Noexcuse4you said:


> I believe Ryan (Talkenlate04) has a video out there or at least a thread on how to pack slings in straws and send them in padded envelopes.  I'm pretty sure he's never had a DOA shipping with that method.


i personally use ryan's straw method, and due to weather+ priority shipping i still have had some DOA's. i love that method, and 98% of the time theres no problem, even if the package is in the mail for 4-5 days. but what if by chance, i woulda packed them a bit more securely, insulated the box better, put another cold pack in it...or waited for a cooler day to ship. would any of that have changed the outcome? it does make a difference to me, and what it all comes down to is that some people due to their shipping methods cant keep the price under $15/$30. and also as stated above there are times where i lose money on a shipping order becuz i undercharge the individual and i pack something to heavy then i have to take the cut. 

the OP just needs to realize that we are paying for a service. if you sent someone to the store with $20 to buy beer for you right before the store closed and he drove with his car, got there in time, got your beer and made it back safely and the total of the beer was $18 are you gonna complain about the $2 when he just did that for you? if you answered yes to that question then you probably dont have many friends.


----------



## Scoolman (Sep 11, 2010)

Redneck said:


> That package had us both sweating.. Huh?


Yes it did. Darn USPS, I was so worried i was going to get dead slings. Aside from being a bit cold, heat packs don't last 5 days but the packaging held the heat fairly well, they pulled through just fine.

As for straws and padded envelopes, no thanks. I do not want a T pancake.


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (Sep 11, 2010)

Scoolman said:


> Yes it did. Darn USPS, I was so worried i was going to get dead slings. Aside from being a bit cold, heat packs don't last 5 days but the packaging held the heat fairly well, they pulled through just fine.
> 
> As for straws and padded envelopes, no thanks. I do not want a T pancake.


yeah, i still pack in Styrofoam insulated boxes with hot/cold packs but i use the straw method to make the contents of the package not only lighter but more compact. to me shipping a T is like the old Science project in school where you had to construct a container that would house a raw egg, and the teacher would get up on the roof of the school and literally THROW your package at the parking lot below. if your egg stayed intact you would pass the assignment. if it broke you had to write about how it went wrong in comparison to those who accomplished the task. my egg was good til he let the schools QB throw our boxes lol.


----------



## Mister Internet (Sep 11, 2010)

The fact that this thread exists means the universe failed somehow.

Schadbone, you could really use a couple Xanax right about now.  Seriously.  At this point, obviously you are new, and buying far more than you are selling, so of course you have a surplus of recyclable and (hopefully) high quality packing materials to use.  This is not the case with everyone, and certainly not the case for someone that has "a system" and a standard of quality they adhere themselves to that means they create their own packaging.  Seriously, if you're not spending $5-$8 on packing materials to ship most things, then you're not doing it right.  If paying a couple extra bucks is really this gigantic of an issue for you, you have no business buying animals that require your care and resources for their survival.  I would rather buy from a guy that charges a higher shipping cost who I know will pack them right, then pay $5 for Priority shipping and have them show up in a loose vial in a mylar envelope...

And comparing someone who tells you to simply order from another person that has prices you have less problems with to the type of people that operated DEATH CAMPS?  You have GOT to be kidding me... that kind of statement makes it impossible to take you little rant seriously.  I mean, come on... you REALLY think they're equivalent?  I's not like you have some God-given RIGHT to only pay what you believe to be "fair shipping".  Geez.


----------



## Mister Internet (Sep 11, 2010)

The fact that this thread exists means the universe failed somehow.

Schadbone, you could really use a couple Xanax right about now.  Seriously.  At this point, obviously you are new, and buying far more than you are selling, so of course you have a surplus of recyclable and (hopefully) high quality packing materials to use.  This is not the case with everyone, and certainly not the case for someone that has "a system" and a standard of quality they adhere themselves to that means they create their own packaging.  Seriously, if you're not spending $5-$8 on packing materials to ship most things, then you're not doing it right.  If paying a couple extra bucks is really this gigantic of an issue for you, you have no business buying animals that require your care and resources for their survival.  I would rather buy from a guy that charges a higher shipping cost who I know will pack them right, then pay $5 for Priority shipping and have them show up in a loose vial in a mylar envelope...

And comparing someone who tells you to simply order from another person that has prices you have less problems with to the type of people that operated DEATH CAMPS?  You have GOT to be kidding me... that kind of statement makes it impossible to take you little rant seriously.  I mean, come on... you REALLY think they're equivalent?  I's not like you have some God-given RIGHT to only pay what you believe to be "fair shipping".  Geez.


----------



## Fran (Sep 11, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA 
That made it to my signature MR I


----------



## robc (Sep 11, 2010)

Mister Internet said:


> The fact that this thread exists means the universe failed somehow.
> 
> Schadbone, you could really use a couple Xanax right about now.  Seriously.  At this point, obviously you are new, and buying far more than you are selling, so of course you have a surplus of recyclable and (hopefully) high quality packing materials to use.  This is not the case with everyone, and certainly not the case for someone that has "a system" and a standard of quality they adhere themselves to that means they create their own packaging.  Seriously, if you're not spending $5-$8 on packing materials to ship most things, then you're not doing it right.  If paying a couple extra bucks is really this gigantic of an issue for you, you have no business buying animals that require your care and resources for their survival.  I would rather buy from a guy that charges a higher shipping cost who I know will pack them right, then pay $5 for Priority shipping and have them show up in a loose vial in a mylar envelope...
> 
> And comparing someone who tells you to simply order from another person that has prices you have less problems with to the type of people that operated DEATH CAMPS?  You have GOT to be kidding me... that kind of statement makes it impossible to take you little rant seriously.  I mean, come on... you REALLY think they're equivalent?  I's not like you have some God-given RIGHT to only pay what you believe to be "fair shipping".  Geez.


Well,there is no reason to post anymore, this post sums it up!
:clap:


----------



## endoflove (Sep 11, 2010)

in not sure (havent read the whole thread) but when i ship even with 2 day it still cost me about $12 it may be just due to the weight but i make sure all the T's have the lowest chance of being hurt


----------



## joshuai (Sep 11, 2010)

codykrr said:


> you know for PP fees there is a "gift" option that takes no money...


Ya but if your broke like me, you have to go the other way so you can print a shipping label! you cant with a gifted payment, unless you want to wait 3-5 days for the paypall money to go to my account!


----------



## Skullptor (Sep 11, 2010)

rustym3talh3ad said:


> do a piss poor pack job, pack up a spider that you'd hate to get bad news about and send it to me, send it express. Ill pack up one of my slings and ill send it to you with my packing job, but ill send priority, which by standards of weight should be about the same. whoever's shows up DOA will have to pay for the other guys packing plus lose the money they put into their own pack job. i can guarantee that shipping a live animal with time and care for the packing job DOES make the difference between a satisfied - repeat customer and an irritated customer with a dead spider on their hands wondering why the jerk they ordered from would do such a thing to an animal. even when ive gotten a perfectly healthy spider and the packing is poor, i make note of it for the next time i go to order.


I'm pretty sure they both would be packaged with the same care and materials.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Sep 11, 2010)

Wow.....

This thread seems to have developed from a fair discussion into some kind of *edit* contest.....

:?


----------



## seanbond (Sep 11, 2010)

WOW! theres def a war goin on here, im outty!


----------



## AbraCadaver (Sep 11, 2010)

Mister Internet said:


> The fact that this thread exists means the universe failed somehow.
> 
> Schadbone, you could really use a couple Xanax right about now.  Seriously.  At this point, obviously you are new, and buying far more than you are selling, so of course you have a surplus of recyclable and (hopefully) high quality packing materials to use.  This is not the case with everyone, and certainly not the case for someone that has "a system" and a standard of quality they adhere themselves to that means they create their own packaging.  Seriously, if you're not spending $5-$8 on packing materials to ship most things, then you're not doing it right.  If paying a couple extra bucks is really this gigantic of an issue for you, you have no business buying animals that require your care and resources for their survival.  I would rather buy from a guy that charges a higher shipping cost who I know will pack them right, then pay $5 for Priority shipping and have them show up in a loose vial in a mylar envelope...
> 
> And comparing someone who tells you to simply order from another person that has prices you have less problems with to the type of people that operated DEATH CAMPS?  You have GOT to be kidding me... that kind of statement makes it impossible to take you little rant seriously.  I mean, come on... you REALLY think they're equivalent?  I's not like you have some God-given RIGHT to only pay what you believe to be "fair shipping".  Geez.


YOU! my friend, are bloody brilliant.


----------



## QuantumGears (Sep 11, 2010)

In my opinion, the cost is worth it. Its a live animal, and its welfare is at stake. If you're not willing to shell out a few extra bucks to make sure its safe, how are you going to take care of it, especially if something goes wrong? 

I would also think that it would be better on the sellers end, and would prevent issues dealing with dead spiders; then the resulting bad review with the person not mentioning that they wanted crappy conditions because they wanted to save a few bucks.

Also, packing isn't an automated process. Theres a skill to it. That's worth a dollar or two extra in my opinion.


----------



## KenTheBugGuy (Sep 22, 2010)

*just cost*

Shipping cost
$4 - I use real ice chest though no inserts so more expensive
$1 - heat pack
$1 - other shipping materials probably less but just estimate

Fedex shipping for my size boxes 
usually between $13 and $17
overnight $26 to $38 
Alaska they tack on $15 now....crazy

On a few shipments I end up loosing a few dollars especially when we have to use my slightly larger ice chest but its usually close to actual cost on my shipping.  I hate the fact that I have to charge that much shipping for a 15 dollar tarantula.  If I could I would drop my shipping prices cause then I would get more sales!


----------



## codykrr (Sep 22, 2010)

^ I hear you ken.  You pack very well like me.  It adds up.

Speaking of.  I really liked the little cooler you used for the M. robustum female.  Any way I could get a website to purchase a few?


----------



## KenTheBugGuy (Sep 22, 2010)

*supplies*



codykrr said:


> ^ I hear you ken.  You pack very well like me.  It adds up.
> 
> Speaking of.  I really liked the little cooler you used for the M. robustum female.  Any way I could get a website to purchase a few?


east bay packing supplies I think is the name.


----------



## codykrr (Sep 22, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## KenTheBugGuy (Sep 22, 2010)

*site*

actually I found thier site for you

http://www.baywaterpackaging.com/


----------



## Dexter (Sep 22, 2010)

I used to question the shipping charges also, as a buyer. It does suck to buy 1 T for 15 or 20 bucks and have to pay 20 bucks for shipping it. But now that I have ordered a ton of T's and seen some of the various packing jobs and the actual cost of the shipping, I have noticed there really isn't any profit in it with the good shippers.

Those little coolers Ken uses are awesome! I have 2 of them now! Easily the best packing ever. Paul also uses a full styrofoam wrapping and vials. It must cost a cpl bucks I gather.


----------



## malevolentrobot (Sep 22, 2010)

Dexter said:


> I used to question the shipping charges also, as a buyer. *It does suck to buy 1 T for 15 or 20 bucks and have to pay 20 bucks for shipping it.* But now that I have ordered a ton of T's and seen some of the various packing jobs and the actual cost of the shipping, I have noticed there really isn't any profit in it with the good shippers.
> 
> Those little coolers Ken uses are awesome! I have 2 of them now! Easily the best packing ever. Paul also uses a full styrofoam wrapping and vials. It must cost a cpl bucks I gather.


thats why you tack on a couple extras to make it worth your while, lol. i only say it because i'm sure everyone here has done it, myself included


----------



## Fran (Sep 22, 2010)

One of the best packaging jobs out there is from Ken the bug guy, Indeed those are mighty packages


----------



## KoriTamashii (Sep 23, 2010)

Some of the bickering in this thread made me throw up in my mouth a little.

That aside, I'd be happy to pay the seller for the time and care they took to package the T, as well as the materials.

Anyone who isn't willing to do so just doesn't get it.


----------



## Venari (Feb 10, 2011)

Hate to ressurect a dead thread, but I only came here because of Fran's signature.

Now that I've read this thread, now I understand some of the references made in some american posts.  I was getting confused for a while, because unless I mis-remember, Canada Post labels it the other way around:
Express is 2 business days, and costs ~$10 to ship a small box.
Priority is before noon next day, and costs ~$20 to ship the same box.


Anyway, I agree...don't complain about postage prices unless it's obviously way off.


----------

